# Windows 10 Upgrade from 8.1 REPORT



## KazukiMatsuoka1998 (Sep 6, 2015)

UPDATED 2.0

I have updated the report with the versions of the programs, more advanced details on the computer (Hardware, etc) Ask if you would like more details. And reported bugs and problems.

The updated document has been attached below.

Hello guys, I have just upgraded my Windows 8.1 to Windows 10 and I have created a report of the updating process. I decided to share it all among you so you can see the status of Windows 10 today.

Upon my conclusion, Windows 10 is working just fine and there isn't anything that you should worry about.

File of the report is attached as a .doc below

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Windows 10 Upgrade Report *

Computer Windows 8.1 64 bit status and hardware properties:

16 GIG of RAM

250GIG on master drive

1TB on slave drive

NVIDIA Geforce GT 610 graphics card

NVIDIA Quadro K620

DiskSoft Virtual SCSI ScRom Device

PIONEER BD-RW BDR-209D

Intel(R) 9 Series Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller

Intel (R) Core ™ i5-4690 CPU @ 3.50GHz

Acer X193W (Digital) Monitor

Manufacturer: Standard Computers

Last NVIDIA Driver Update was 355.98

I decided to make this journal upon deciding on upgrading my computer to Windows 10 and keep a record and track of the upgrade changes.

Today is the 23rd of September and my program Acronis backup made a backup of the C drive and the computer on the 10th of September. There haven't been any drastic changes since then so I got prepared so if anything goes wrong, I can go back. And I have my Windows XP on the side to help as backup.

I clicked on the Windows 10 icon and clicked ok to continue and it went onto Windows update and it started downloading the setup files and checked the compatibility of the PC so the PC is able to run windows 10, my grandfather had the same graphics card as me but it wouldn't download because the card was not compatible with the drivers it had but mine passed because I made sure that everything updated to be compatible so that is good.

And then it started downloading at 11:00am with 2,845.9 MB to download. That is unexpected, because I expected the download to be about 3-4 GIG, not 2 GIG. But it's understandable because this is 8.1 and it would have some features already and it doesn't have any need to re-download what it has already got. My fathers Windows 7 would likely have a bigger download.

11:35 am, the download is 51% complete, I didn't expect it to be so fast but I'm happy with its speed.

I decided to make a copy of Windows Media Player just in case according to this article; http://www.infoworld.com/article/29...-10-review-hold-off-if-you-use-windows-7.html

Windows media Player is no longer available so a backup and a copy is a must.

11:54am at 69%: Bumped into error WindowsUpdate_80072EE2, Windows help didn't help and it didn't tell me what it is so I tried again and it succeeded in downloading the update. Windows online failed to tell but as long it succeeded, it is okay.

12:03am, the download is 90%. Went through all my files and backed them up on my external hard drive TOSHIBA just in case if the install is successful and all files suddenly disappear.

12:11a, download complete, preparing for installation, file backups complete and TOSHIBA ejected.

Then Windows 10 installation cancelled suddenly. Tries again and it re-downloads.

Now I am actually disappointed, that is a waste of Internet time.

12:10am to 12:20am it is now 20%, no 23%.

12:24am 31%, I am almost impressed.

12:38am, 51%.

1:11 pm, 98%, almost done.

Preparing for installation

Hands off keyboard and mouse and I watch it carefully. Completed.

Now to get the upgrade started: MICROSOFT LICENSE TERMS - Accept

Preparing for the upgrade

"Your upgrade is ready to install" - Start the upgrade now

Automatically restarting PC - Configuring update for Windows 10

Completed, restarting then it starts upgrading, Speed: accurate but fast

1:38pm:

Copying Files 50%

Update 14%

1:45pm:

Copying files 100%

Computer restarts

Update 30%

Installing features and drivers

Screen adjusts

1:49pm:

Installing features and drivers 60%

Update 58%

1:50pm

Installing features and drivers complete

Update 75%

Computer restarts

Starts configuring settings

1:59pm:

Configuring settings 70%

Update 92%

2:05pm complete

It says 'Hi there, welcome back!" - next

Express settings and explains what it is and what it does- use express settings

New apps for the new windows, has description of what new apps it has - next

Finalizing settings

Mouse cursor visible, active

2:35pm:

Still finalizing settings, has taken 31 minutes.

2:53pm:

Still finalizing

Computer reset

Update completed

All logins are visible and available

Logged in (as an administrator)

Windows setting up apps (Same as you first log in on windows 8.1)

Taskbar and start bar comes up

Background icons appear:

- NVIDIA graphics card

- Mouse without boarders program

"It's taking a bit longer than usual, but it should be ready soon"

McAfee background icon appears

3:05pm:

Restarts computer

Logged in

STATUS:

- Classic shell configures itself for the new OS - SUCESSFUL

- All apps appear

- Pinned programs on taskbar- UNCHANGED

- All background running programs are running and clear- UNCHANGED

- Start bar WORKING

- Search WORKING

- Task view WORKING

- Files on desktop - UNCHANGED

- Task Manager WORKING

- My PC WORKING

- Control Panel WORKING

- Network WORKING

- Internet connection available and WORKING

- Notifications WORKING

- Sound WORKING

- Logitech keyboard and Mouse WORKING

- Windows Defender WORKING

- Background Wallpaper - UNCHANGED

- All Files on ACRONIS SLAVE DRIVE are UNCHANGED

- C:// Files are UNCHANGED

- TOSHIBA is UNCHANGED

PROGRAMS:

- MMD Ver 9.26 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- MMM Ver 1.2.6.7 - Stops working after boot

- VOCALOID 4 Ver 4.2.1.0 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Utauloid Ver 0.4.18 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Studio One PRIME 3 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Megapoid talk WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Voiceroid WORKING - UNCHANGED

- VOCALOID Editor WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Cyberlink Media Suite Ver 8 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Cyberlink Power Drirector Ver 8 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Cyberlink Wave Editor 2 Ver 8 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Cyberlink Power DVD Ver 8 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Mouse Without Boarders Ver 2.1.2.1212 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Bandicam WORKING - UNCHANGED

- The Sims 2 Deluxe WORKING - UNCHANGED

- VLC Media Player Ver 2.2.1 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- DivX Player Ver 10.4.0 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- DivX Converter Ver 10.4.0 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- DivX Movies Ver 10.4.0 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Xillisoft DPG Converter Ver 7.4.0 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- WampServer Ver 2.5 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- iTunes (Ver 12.3 updated to be compatible with ios 9 and Windows 10) - FAILS TO BOOT AND RUN PROGRAM

- Google Chrome WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Quicktime Player Ver 7.7.8 - FAILS TO RESPOND AFTER BOOT

- Windows Media player WORKING AND AVALIABLE - UNCHANGED

- UTorrent Ver 3.4.5 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Any Video Converter WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Audacity Ver 2.0.6 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Live 2D Cubism Ver 2.0 Programs WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Acronis True Image 2014 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Adobe Reader Ver 11.0.12 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Brother printer Utilities WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Daemon Tools Lite Ver 10.1 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Dolphin Ver 4.0.2 (Gamecube and Wii Emulator) WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Elsword - FAILS TO BOOT, STOPS RESPONDING

- Facebook Chat @desktop WORKING - UNCHANGED

- GeForce Experience Ver 2.6.0.74 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Geforce Control Panel WORKING - UNCHANGED

- MEGASync WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Oracle VM VirtualBox Ver 5.0.0 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Osu! WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Pepakura Viewer Ver 3 - FAILS TO RESPOND AFTER BOOT

- Cars PC Game WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Adobe Illustrator CS2 WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Microsoft office 2013 - BOOTS AND STOPS RESPONDING

- TeamViewer WORKING - UNCHANGED

- One Drive WORKING -UNCHANGED

- McAfee Internet Security Runs in background but no action from booting the program .exe

- Windows Power shell WORKING

- Internet Explorer Ver 8.0 WORKING

- Windows Defender WORKING - UNCHANGED

- Windows Edge WORKING - UNCHANGED

SCANNED WHOLE COMPUTER

NO VIRUSES

CLEAN

BUGS AND PROBLEMS DETECTED:

- Google Chrome, Windows Explorer and Windows Edge at times boot up or don't boot up, don't load and search properly and fail to load up pages.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Seems you are happy with the upgrade. Thanks for taking the time to document and share your experience with the community.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

It would be nice to know the versions of each of your programs. This would help the community plan for needed upgrades before upgrading to windows 10.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Full details of the computer's hardware would be nice too.


----------



## jimmy2501 (Sep 23, 2015)

My suggestions from experience upgrading a windows 8.1 machine, make sure all updates have been done on 8.1 prior to 10- I experienced a lot of O/S buttons not working due to this.

Other then that, we have 15 machines running windows 10 in business use without an issue.


----------

